# I cried in front of my therapist today and now i feel so embarrased



## TheSilentGirl (May 29, 2014)

I had to go to therapy today for my social anxiety and selective mutism. my social anxiety is very sever that I cant speak to my therapist at all, so when I was in my therapy session the therapist asked me to try to speak to her, she told me what word to say and told me that it was just one word and she asked me to try hard to say it and told me that I don't even have to look at her, I just had to say it. I really tried to talk to her but I couldn't so I got to nervous and started crying , I was sobbing actually, I like had a breakdown. 

I now feel really embarrassed and I don't think I can face her again she might think im a cry baby or something :hide


----------



## Princess Gustopher (May 28, 2014)

Don't worry hun it's totally fine to cry in front of the therapist! What really matters is that you tried really hard to talk to her. It'll get easy with more sessions trust me =]. Had some problems myself talking to my therapist, cried a lot, but over time it got easier. You just need to get comfortable with her :squeeze


----------



## Vancouver Homeboy (Apr 7, 2014)

Nothing to worry about. If anything, it's good that you cried in front of your therapist. It helps her to understand how your condition affects your emotions and well-being.


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

It's okay, that happened to me too. I'm sure they're used to it and you shouldn't be embarrassed. It's brave of you to have gone.


----------



## bluesalamander (Feb 7, 2014)

How she reacted to you crying?


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

TheSilentGirl said:


> I had to go to therapy today for my social anxiety and selective mutism. my social anxiety is very sever that I cant speak to my therapist at all, so when I was in my therapy session the therapist asked me to try to speak to her, she told me what word to say and told me that it was just one word and she asked me to try hard to say it and told me that I don't even have to look at her, I just had to say it. I really tried to talk to her but I couldn't so I got to nervous and started crying , I was sobbing actually, I like had a breakdown.
> 
> I now feel really embarrassed and I don't think I can face her again she might think im a cry baby or something :hide


You shouldn't feel embarrassed to cry in front of your therapist. Your therapist has lots of other patients who cry in front of him/her too. It's not just you.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Vancouver Homeboy said:


> Nothing to worry about. If anything, it's good that you cried in front of your therapist. *It helps her to understand how your condition affects your emotions and well-being.*


This. Therapists are trained to be compassionate and non-judgemental so don't be embarrassed. I'm sure she's had plenty of people cry in front of her, including people much older and stronger than you.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's all confidential. You should be free to cry.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Oh, please don't be embarrassed. Your therapist isn't judging you. Also, your therapist sees all sorts of displays of emotion on a daily basis. The more sessions you attend, the more you'll be able to communicate with your therapist; it takes time to break down the walls. :squeeze


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Therapists will be used to it. Don't worry. They won't judge.


----------



## TheSilentGirl (May 29, 2014)

um well she comforted me and stuff and told me that it's okay.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

It's ok to cry == naitemo iindayo


----------



## bluesalamander (Feb 7, 2014)

TheSilentGirl said:


> um well she comforted me and stuff and told me that it's okay.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Don't sweat it, I find in therapy therapists actually _aim_ to make you cry. It's not because they're evil people haha it just means you're making progress. Or at least that's what my past EMDR therapist once told me, she totally mind ninja'd me I broke down & was all laughing afterwards and she told me something along the lines of "I was pushing for that" I'm like  well whatever works. It's hard, but crying often times means you're digging up painful memories or emotions, it's embarrassing yeah, but 100% okay because therapists are trained to deal with it and it's a sign you are making progress. I'm sorry to hear that you struggle with speaking, but I think she was probably trying to see where you where at with your mutism :squeeze she's certainly not judging you for getting understandably upset.


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

Never feel ashamed to cry, especially in front of your therapist. As some other people mentioned, it can allow the therapist to go deeper. going deeper uncovers some deep rooted emotions and we are sometimes unaware of. From the point you can begin to chip away at the negative emotions you have that are maladaptive. 
I almost cried in my intake session with my therapist, I cried (very hard) in my first session, and cried in subsequent sessions. Yeah I felt stupid, very vulnerable, but I got to be okay with the idea. Now I cry all the time.lol No really, I met a lady once and we were talking about our issues and i couldn't even say the phrase " I have social anxiety and depression" without breaking down. I mean, I knew this lady for 2.5 minutes and I cried in front of her. However, in all of this it is easier for me to have self-love and acceptance. Healing is a tough, vulnerable, but great process.
Very brave of you to see a therapist to begin healing. Hope you progress. Best of luck


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Look around a therapist's office. They buy tissue by the case! 

You have nothing to be embarrassed of.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I cry in front of my therapist sometimes too.


----------



## Skylynx (May 30, 2014)

I have trouble with crying in front of the therapist, from embarrassment. But it helps if I just tear up a little instead of sob. If you feel the urge to sob, please just go ahead...it's natural, but looks like your caregivers in early life shamed you, made you feel guilty and such, for any time you cried. 
I also have selective mutism as there is a list of words I just can't say yet in the presence of T. (if I could say them, I would tell you what they are...he,he. It's helping me to be as chatty as I can and talk about any ole thing that isn't important, then sneak in a "dangerous" word along the way, and see if I get shot dead. Seriously, this is scary stuff and I understand some of where you're at. Hang in there and keep going.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I cried for the second time in front of my therapist and guess what, she started crying too. It just got even more awkward from there. That's why I hate having my mom come along because she says comments that makes me feel like s***. That's what made me cry in front of my therapist. I rarely show emotion towards anyone who is not a family member of mine but my mom did a really good job at f***ing that up.


----------



## aryasnark (Jun 26, 2014)

I cry almost every session. It's gotten to where I do to wear makeup because I know it's going to be gone. I've had heaving sobs in front of her. Trust me, they are used to it.


----------



## aryasnark (Jun 26, 2014)

*don't wear makeup 

Accursed typos.


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

duuuuuude all I ever did was cry like a baby in therapy. It ain't no thing but a chicken wing! You'll be alright.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I never cry.


----------



## inthewater (Mar 1, 2014)

Try not to worry. That's one of the jobs of a therapist, to handle their clients' emotions. They expect to see tears when they're dealing with these problems. I struggle with it, too. When I am in therapy and feel like I might cry, I change the subject. I am just too embarrassed to let someone else see me cry. I told her once about a class I took in which people thought I was crying while I was reading something aloud, but I was really just nervous and had a shaky voice. It bothered me so much that people thought I was emotional. She said, "Well, what would be wrong with expressing emotions in front of people? It's okay to cry." Well, it's not okay for me. But the point is, they get it and they encourage it if you need to cry.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah, it's ok. I cried during my last therapy session too.

You will feel better if you talk to the therapist though. It will make you feel better. I'm sure it'll get easier as the sessions go on though, I promise. :squeeze


----------



## sirbey (May 23, 2013)

Marko3 said:


> It's ok to cry == naitemo iindayo


asian culture is so funny to me


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

I cried during a therapy session of when I was reminded of my past with my younger brother. It reminded me of the excess guilt that I had to endure during the years of my isolation. It was a start to a path of forgiveness. They were merely tears running down as part of being human. I do not see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Patricia762311 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey. Don't worry. I remember the first time I had seen my therapist I put a guard up, too scared to talk about my feelings. I was scared that I was going to be like this the next time. The second time I let out everything. The therapist understands. If something is bothering you or hurting you, the tears will come. There is no shame. Once you let out all the things that are holding you back, the more your life will be happier. I think tears are the most beautiful thing. They allow you to let go of what you're holding onto.


----------



## keep2myself (Aug 14, 2012)

Crying is a completely normal human emotional response - to something. Your young, your malleable. Work with your therapist, let them help you - help yourself, to better days, to better days.


----------



## Glade12 (Jun 25, 2014)

I have selective mutism too, and i know how hard that is. I havent said a word in 4 months, and my therapist lets me bring my computer to talk to her. Maybe see if that is an option? As for crying, therapists are there for that reason. They are there to help you, and sometimes, getting to what really matters makes you really emotional. Dont feel embarressed.


----------

